# Overclocking with Rivatuner. Changes go away when i restart..?



## Pankie (Dec 13, 2006)

Im new to overclocking but have read up well. I'm using rivatuner to overclock my two 8800GTX's in SLI.

I slightly increase the core / memory clock. I use GPU-Z to verify. It's showing the changes.

I restart.. and the changes are gone.

Does this have something to do with the latest Nvidia Drivers that were released about a week ago?

Or am I stupid and TOTALLY missing something


----------



## Charp (Mar 31, 2008)

There should be a check box in the same place you overclock that will say "Save changes for windows start up"

Though, you might want to hold off on that till you reach your ideal, stable overclock setting, that way if you shoot too high and the computer crashes, it will be back to normal when you restart. In the mean time you could simply jot down the last stable setting as you go on a piece of paper, or on note/word pad.


----------

